# Xtreme Cellar Racing is open again in Bay City MI



## Tim Reed (Nov 30, 2004)

The Xtreme Cellar Racing season is again in full swing in Bay City MI. The Cellar offers some great racing, and excellent atmosphere for all. With a 70x25 track with brand new CRC carpet, some parts on site, power at each table, and food/snacks/drinks on site as well. Xtreme Cellar caters to both road course drivers and oval racers on dedicated schedules, and also holds a wed. night road course practices from 5:30 to 9:00. Popular classes for our road course so far seem to be 12th scale pan cars, 12th scale sedans, Mini Coopers, but will add classes as needed if there are 3 cars in that class to run. Ovals have yet to be decided, but it looks like 10th scale pan cars, Legends cars, and potentially 12th scale pan cars and 10th scale sedans, and will add classes as needed if there are 3 cars in that class to run as well.

Road course schedule is Sundays with racing starting at 11:30am with doors opening at 8:30.

Oval schedule is track opens 12:00 and racing starts at 2:00 

Dates Oct 29, Nov 5 and 26 Dec 3 and 17 Jan 7 and 21 Feb 4 and 18Mar 4 and 18 Apr 1 and 15.

Visit us at:

www.xtremcr.com


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

So, is anyone from the "B.C." coming down to the CRL in Toledo this Saturday?


----------



## oldguy (Feb 3, 2003)

Greg, I was at the Bay City track yesterday but didn't hear that anybody had made plans to get to Toledo this weekend. I'm pretty sure though that Jamie has not made such plans. I do know that last year some of the guys from Bay City did get to Halo for some 1/12 scaling and I'm pretty sure that you and Josh will see a few more guys from the north later in the season. The Bay City guys didn't run carpet through the summer, so this is really only the second or third week back for most of them. From what I am seeing though, many of the drivers are gettin pretty quick, so ya best be lookin over your shoulder. Say Hi to the guys, and hope to see you at a track sometime soon. Jim


----------



## Tim Reed (Nov 30, 2004)

Oval racing this Saturday again. I understand there was a great turnout last week, and hope to see that again this weekend... I am going to attempt to keep up with those Legends guys. Be gentle on me fellas. Im new to oval racing.

See yas at the Cellar ! !


----------



## Tim Reed (Nov 30, 2004)

Oval racing is happening at the Cellar this weekend ! ! Practice night has been moved from Thursday night to Friday night due to Thanksgiving. Track will be open Friday night from 5:30 till 9ish for anyone wanting to come out and get your cars ready for Saturday. Looking like possibly another good pan car turnout, and should be a great Legends turnout as well ! ! See you folks at the track.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Don't forget folks, the US Pan Car Championships rolls into Bay City MI for an onroad/oval doubleheader weekend January 20-22 (Practice the 20, Oval the 21, Onroad the 22). All 9 of our championship classes are being offered that weekend

Oval
10th scale stock
10th scale 19T
10th scale modified
12th scale stock
12th scale modified

Onroad
10th scale stock 
10th scale modified
12th scale stock
12th scale modified

Come on out and race. Top 3 finishers in the classes listed qualify for the United States Pan Car Championships. Some of the best racers in their respective regions have already qualified. Will you?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh and if you can help me come up with a name for the race that would be really cool too. I have one in mind but I want to see how creative you guys are first


----------

